# Eva Mendes - Hot or Not?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 12, 2008)

Actress Eva Mendes kept a blue spring dress casual by adding brown tribal-inspired flats and a soft leather bag.

Source


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't like it...looks weird.


----------



## HiGHLYFE (Apr 12, 2008)

Not, she looks preggers


----------



## bCreative (Apr 12, 2008)

I love that color!!! But that dress makes her look pregnant


----------



## daer0n (Apr 12, 2008)

She does look preggo, the look is ok, not too bad, i usually dont like anything that she wears.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 13, 2008)

love the bag and the colour, but I agree, it makes her look kind of chubby


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 13, 2008)

The dress isn't very flattering to her figure, but I do love the color.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 13, 2008)

i love the color, but the cut isn't flattering.


----------



## monniej (Apr 13, 2008)

not


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2008)

It's okay...not flattering though.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 15, 2008)

Is she preggo??


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## AppleRose (Apr 16, 2008)

The colour is nice on her.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 16, 2008)

she is so gorgeous but this dress is not flattering at all


----------



## niksaki (Apr 16, 2008)

nay


----------



## Anthea (Apr 17, 2008)

The colours are nice but the style is not.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 17, 2008)

I love the whole look! Maybe the fit of the dress is a bit awkward but I love the colors paired together, the cut of the dress and fab accessories!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

No, doesn't fit her right.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know...


----------



## aney (Mar 24, 2009)

Love the color... but it makes her look chubby!


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful woman but that dress is not doing her any favors.


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 31, 2009)

she look kinda fat


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my, I had no idea she wasen't pregnant, when I first saw the pix, I thought she was pregnant and I just haven't been reading celebrity gossip lately so I didn't notice, but goodness, she really looks like she's really is pregnant in the dress.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 11, 2009)

She does look preggers to me... BUt I dont' really like it


----------



## MarthaM (Dec 7, 2012)

Hot!


----------



## Johirvae (Dec 12, 2012)

No, She is not looking hot.


----------



## Tash13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Such a beautiful woman ,just not in this pic .


----------



## medspa (Mar 2, 2014)

Her bag is really pretty.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

She is gorgeous, but personally I think the dress cut and colours with the sandals don't suit, the type of dress is not entirely my style, but she still is pretty, just a bit different in this pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

